# Stevens 5100/311... Project...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought the cut down gun Punisher had up for sale... 








So here is what we found...
_**DISCLAIMER!!! I ain't suggesting any dissatisfaction *_in my dealin' with Punisher... I bought an old gun and knew what could present itself...
Turns out the "code" shows it to be a 1953...

So bores were "scuzzy" on initial peek and upon cleaning I found only minimal blemishes that couldn't be scrubbed out.

Action locks up tight.
Triggers are minimal creep and crisp clean smooth breaks.

There is a tiny bit of chipping in one spot around one firing pin. I am going to try some micro surgery with a tiny burring tool in a dremel to smooth it as the related "matching" on the primer rim cause it to hang slightly upon trying to open it after discharge.

I am putting new English style straight grip walnut stock and splinter fore end. I will have the company install a Pachmeyer or Limbsaver recoil pad on it...

This thing kicks plenty with slugs... I weighed the gun and found reason for the heavy recoil... She only weighs 5.85 pounds...:whistling: with the plastic and 20 inch barrels.

Brent


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My 1st real gun was a 16 ga Stevens 311 and was bought for me by my Dad at "Cricket Hall" near Guntersville. I still have the gun and it still looks and functions great. Good luck with your project! I hope we will see some pictures of the finished project.
Where are you getting the stock? What is the cost. I may be interested in dressing mine up.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.gunstocksinc.com/web_pages/Plate-pics/Stevens-stocks/Stevens-shotgu-stocks.html
http://www.gunstocksinc.com/web_pages/Plate-pics/Stevens-stocks/311-series-II-descrip.htm
Stock... $50
Fore end... $35
New Bolt... $6
Recoil Pad
Installed... $35
This thing will look sharp in straight grip/splinter configuration...

I will be getting pics of before and after...
My dad is on standby to put a finish on it.

Brent


----------

